# Orange wood



## drunkenmeatfist (Jun 14, 2017)

The last two nights I used Orange wood chips to smoke salmon and pork tenderloin. Both dinners were better than I have had in a long time. Really liked the flavors. I am still new to this so I can't tell if it was the wood used or something else. Anyone else have experience smoking with Orange wood? Is there a food group that Orange is best suited for?


----------



## cksteele (Jun 14, 2017)

orange wood is like any  citrus/fruit wood  from what ive read on wood types  the smoke its a light flavour good for pretty much anything you wanna use it on beef pork poultry fish etc


----------



## sauced (Jun 15, 2017)

Have never used Orange wood, but I agree, it should be real good on fish, seafood and poultry.


----------



## smokesontuesday (Jun 15, 2017)

Orange is going to produce a light flavored smoke like most citrus/fruit woods so use it on fish, poultry, and seafood. I'd imagine it would do pretty well on pork too for a very subtle smoke flavor.

Beef, venison, and other more strongly flavored proteins may overpower it but it would be great for mixing with hickory or mesquite to temper them a bit.

I've never used it for cold smoking (never even seen any for sale here in Oklahoma) but I have had cheeses smoked with orange that were fantastic.


----------



## link (Jun 15, 2017)

I have used it for cold smoking cheese and been pretty happy with the outcome. It imparts a very nice flavor to the mild cheeses.

Link


----------



## bbqbrett (Jun 15, 2017)

Used it once on some chicken and it gave a good flavor.  Going to try it again soon with some baby backs.


----------



## kihler (Jun 15, 2017)

Here is a wood smoke chart I found a while back. It seem everyone is right on about orange wood.


----------



## GaryHibbert (Jun 15, 2017)

I've used orange wood for cold smoking and on pork.  Its fast becoming one of my favorite woods.

If you ever try the pellets, nuke them for a total of 4 mins, take them out of the nuke, and you'll immediately notice one of the most pleasant and fragrant aromas youve ever smelled.  Then just imagine that aroma on whatever you're smoking. They're great!!

Gary


----------



## Peter Plantec (Aug 30, 2018)

Hi everyone.  I'm glad there is a forum for discussions on smoking.  I noticed that drunkenmeatfist asked if anyone had experience smoking with orange wood...his first few answer came from people with absolutely no experience who advised him about orange wood.  Would it not be better if someone who had actually used orange wood for smoking had shared their info and keep it to that?  Sorry, but I get so much advice on forums from people who don't actually know what they're talking about.  Rant over...

Drunkenmeatfist, I often smoke with Orange pellets.  They are very hard to get in bulk. BBQ Delight has some 100% ones in a one pound package and they are awesome...But their 20lb offering, in the small print tells you that it's just a blend.  I've only used 100% for smoking chicken and salmon.  I will tell you the flavor is unique. A heavy hot smoked salmon developed a dark crust (5 hours at 100 degrees and then slowly increasing to 180 over the next 3 hours.) That crust had the most amazing almost spicy/smokey flavor.  I mixed some in cream cheese and it made the smokiest, tastiest salmon spread I ever tasted...my neighbor agrees.  My wife not so much...she's not a big smoke fan.


----------



## Xendau (Aug 30, 2018)

Peter Plantec said:


> Hi everyone.  I'm glad there is a forum for discussions on smoking.  I noticed that drunkenmeatfist asked if anyone had experience smoking with orange wood...his first few answer came from people with absolutely no experience who advised him about orange wood.  Would it not be better if someone who had actually used orange wood for smoking had shared their info and keep it to that?  Sorry, but I get so much advice on forums from people who don't actually know what they're talking about.  Rant over...



It has been my experience here, that people have good genuine intentions and almost never get toxic or rant. One doesn't have to have "experience" to impart words of wisdom or direct one to a place to obtain further knowledge. Seems weird, almost everyone here has said the same thing. I dont see anyone in the thread who "doesn't know what they are talking about." Just friendly advice...


----------



## Peter Plantec (Aug 30, 2018)

I see your point Zendau, but don't you ever get tired of advice that starts our "Well I've never done it but..."  True that person may have words of wisdom to impart. But, the guy asked specifically for personal experience. The answers were mostly generic that I'm sure he already knew...available all over the web. The worst I got was about smoking with orange wood.  Some guy told me that he heard it was awful, acrid and nasty wood and should never be used.  I avoided Orange for a while after that.   In this case the person was asking specifically for personal experience feedback. Fortunately he got some.  I stand admonished and will be better behaved from now on.


----------



## Peter Plantec (Aug 30, 2018)

BBQ Delight tells me they have no plans to issue a 20lb bag of pure orange pellets because the pellet feeder smokers require oak to keep the flame going.  I will say that their bag of one pound pure orange works well in the A-MAZ-N Maze style smoke generator works well and stays lit.  A handful will give you 9-11 hours of great smoke.  For cold smoking with orange you really need to have a side box.  I made mine diy for the Masterbuilt Pro using the A-Maze-N generator in a card board box.  It pipes in to the 3" port where you input wood chips normally.  Of course you do not use the heater in the smoker.  The Masterbuilt can not be used for cold smoking by itself.


----------



## dan Welch (Dec 10, 2018)

drunkenmeatfist said:


> The last two nights I used Orange wood chips to smoke salmon and pork tenderloin. Both dinners were better than I have had in a long time. Really liked the flavors. I am still new to this so I can't tell if it was the wood used or something else. Anyone else have experience smoking with Orange wood? Is there a food group that Orange is best suited for?


Orange wood is very good with poultry and pork from my experience. It has become difficult to find lately. It is also great for grilling pizza. The flavor complements all components of the pizza. It is really good for cooking a pork loin, especially if using a lemon pepper or orange pepper spice rub. Happy Smoking


----------

